# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Γυναικείο Old School!

## Muscleboss

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από τη γυναικεία Old School πλευρά του αθλήματος  :05. Biceps: 
Φοβερά κορμία με πολυ δουλειά και χωρίς περίεργες παραμορφώσεις  :03. Bowdown: 

*Rachel McLish (1) - Η πρώτη Ms Olympia .... με 2 τίτλους Ms Olympia μάλιστα 1980 κ 1983*


*Rachel McLish (2)*


*Deborah Diana*


*Lisa Lyon*


*Mary Roberts*


*Laura Combes (1)*


*Laura Combes (2)*


*Carla Kay York*


*Corrine Machado*



*Kike Elomaa - Μs Olympia 1981*

----------


## gym

ομορφα σωματα που τα θαυμαζεις και σου δινουν κινητρο οχι οπως τωρα,αναφερομαι στις γυναικες!πολυ ωραια και οπως ειπες χωρις παραμορφωσεις.!!!!!!

κ αλλες φωτοοοοοοοο!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## marvin

Μεγαλη διαφορα το τοτε με το τωρα.!!!

----------


## giorgosr

Και σωματάρες και κουκλάρες!

----------


## eri_87

Καλά καμία σχέση με σημερινές εικόνες....  :02. Shock:  

Μακάρι να ήταν ακόμα έτσι τα πράγματα...  :05. Biceps: 
Κι άλλες εικόνες παρακαλώωωωωωωωωωωω!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PEGY

Θελω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## -beba-

Θεές!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Triumph

Cory Everson 6 X Ms. Olympia

----------

